# Cape Yorke, N Queensland, Australia



## vitalspark (Jan 15, 2006)

This is _Straits Express_, a hard-working vehicle ferry operating between Seisia, on the tip of Cape York, and the Torres Straits Islands. Seisia is so far away from anywhere I was surprised she had any custom at all, but she seemed remarkably busy. I took the pictures in September 2001 while on a fishing trip in the Gulf of Carpentaria.

Best wishes,
Dave


----------

